# whats your favourite hockey team?



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

has this been done?
this is like asking what's your religion isnt it.
im a fan of the montreal canadiens, i grew up likeing them


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High Skool Artist said:


> im a fan of the montreal canadiens, i grew up likeing them


Then you must like suffering almost as much as me. I'm a leafs fan. Have been for years. I don't know how much longer I can hold out though.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

leafs fan here too, my life wasnt frustrating enough as it was. i never miss a game.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

*Bruins* :rockon:

I suffer since 1972...  

Bobby Orr , Ray Bourque ... :bow:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Calgary Flames


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

The Leafs, but it's time to fire JF Jr.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

I am a fan of all of the Canadian teams,I would love to see the cup come back to Canada.I guess first choice would be the Flames,followed by the Canucks,Oilers,Sens, Leafs and lastly the Habs.
I would rather see the Habs win the cup over ANY yankee team..........


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> 2) Whoever is playing against Boston


That's it buddy you are #1 on my hit list !!! :sport-smiley-002: 

:smile:


----------



## Bmag39 (Dec 3, 2007)

:smilie_flagge17: Canucks all they way


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, since I was born in Montreal, am French-Canadian, lived in Montreal all the way up to 1984, played as a kid, worshipped at the Forum, lived and died with every Cup win, then I guess that makes me one thing....

A LOS ANGELES KINGS FAN!!!:bow:


But seriously, folks, Go, Habs, Go!:wink:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Yeah, but didn't Ray Bourque hafta play for Colorado to win a cup?


I know, you don't have to remind me :smile:


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Leafs ... sigh


----------



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

my second favourite team would be vacouver canucks, the ONLY thing i like about the leafs is the colour of there jersy, which is blue, my favourite colour, but thats a different topic


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Oil 4 ever!

But I don't really mind anybody except the Leafs or Canucks. Hate those guys. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Habs, then every other canadian team


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Anyone but the leafs

For me it's the Flames and Red Wings


----------



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Vancouver Canucks!


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

My favorite NHL team is definitly...

QUÉBEC
--- NORDIQUES ---

They will always be in my heart !!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Boston Bruins! .....I bleed black and gold.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Go Habs Go!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

mario said:


> Boston Bruins! .....I bleed black and gold.


At last,

a good guy around here :food-smiley-004:

We're gone beat those habs a$$ in the playoffs !!! :smile:


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ottawa Senators :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ottawa Senators and Vancouver Canucks:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

GibsonTay37 said:


> Ottawa Senators and Vancouver Canucks:smilie_flagge17:


Hopefully the Sens at least make the playoffs.


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> Hopefully the Sens at least make the playoffs.


That hit on Alfredson was pretty nasty.

Habs fan here


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

stratovani said:


> Well, since I was born in Montreal, am French-Canadian, lived in Montreal all the way up to 1984, played as a kid, worshipped at the Forum, lived and died with every Cup win, then I guess that makes me one thing....
> 
> A LOS ANGELES KINGS FAN!!!:bow:
> 
> ...


Could have been worse...You could have said you used to be a fan of the Nordiques.


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> Could have been worse...You could have said you used to be a fan of the Nordiques.


Or Worse, a Leafs Fan


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

either the Trail Smoke Eaters or the Belleville McFarlands:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey NB-SK and GibsonTay... i've already exposed myself as an Québec Nordiques fans on page no. 2 !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

The Charlestown Chiefs!
Hanson brothers rule.


----------



## 54LesPaul (Sep 11, 2007)

Bmag39 said:


> :smilie_flagge17: Canucks all they way


Agreed big time!:rockon:


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Canucks fan,then the other canadian teams.I would have really liked to see Linden get a cup before he retired.One of the classiest players ever to lace them up.


----------

